# Apistogramma ID



## Ed209 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello, I purchased a pair of these from Menagerie a while back. The male died this summer and I can't recall what this species was. 
I did buy Apistogramma viejita Form 2 ,but I'm not sure if this fish is that species
Both photos are of the female.
Thanks for any input


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I looks like male Apistogramma agassizi double red.


----------



## Ed209 (Aug 21, 2007)

I did buy a pair of Double red's at Menageries too. I lost the males of both pairs.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I am still convinced that this fish is a male. The fish on the photo has elongated dorsal and anal fin and the caudal fin comes to a point which is typical for male A. agassizi. Females on the other hand have more rounded caudal fin and are not that colorful.


----------



## Ed209 (Aug 21, 2007)

Harold picked these out. The male was half inch longer and much more colorful.
I don't think I had two males. They were inseparable, this fish even protected the dead male from other fish.
If I could find my receipt I'd know what it was exactly.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Ed209 said:


> Harold picked these out. The male was half inch longer and much more colorful.
> I don't think I had two males. They were inseparable, this fish even protected the dead male from other fish.
> If I could find my receipt I'd know what it was exactly.


I think these are the Agassizi Red/Blacks... and yes it looks like a male.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

It is probably a sneaker male, it posed as a female because there was a dominant male in the tank. When you lost the dominant male this male did not have a reason to hide his gender anymore and that is why he is now showing his male characteristics.


----------



## Ed209 (Aug 21, 2007)

That's interesting. I wonder if Menagerie has any females of this species.
I only purchased two species. One was Double Red and the other A. viejita II.
That would explain why they never spawned.
Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

100% male, but not a double red. Not entirely sure on the morph of agassizi though, I'd trust Harold's judgement on the black/red.

Sneaker males usually exist in a harem, or a "bunch" of fish, not typically just two in a tank, but you never know!


----------



## Ed209 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok,not double red ,and not the viejita Form 2 either.
The other male looked pretty amazing compared to this one.
I'll have to look for a black/red femalesat Menageries.
Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Might even be a red-tail, with some slightly different colouration:










(image from http://www.dwarfcichlid.com)

You can see a female in the image behind, obviously smaller, yellowish when in courting mode and more rounded caudal and smaller dorsal fins.


----------

